# TOR e PRIVOXY su una INTRANET con PROXY

## NIX.NIX

Ciao

Posto questo messaggio per capire se l'accoppiata TOR+PRIVOXY

http://tor.eff.org

http://www.privoxy.org

possa essere utilizzata con successo anche all'interno di una intranet che a sua volta prevede un proxy con una sola porta aperta per uscire su internet

In particolare non mi è chiaro se TOR possa lavorare ugualmente in presenza di altro proxy che non sia PRIVOXY o se a sua volta PRIVOXY debba essere settato per uscire dal PROXY principale sulla porta determinata

Grazie

----------

## Cazzantonio

Abbiamo un subforum OT bello nuovo... perché non utilizzarlo?   :Mr. Green:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

